# [SOLVED] PC to PS3 Crossover Connection Settings?



## stereosteveo (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have a "Wireless Internet" provider. So I have 2 PC's, 1 laptop, and a PS3 that can all connect to the internet wirelessly without a router or any cabling at this point. I have no equipment at all from the ISP. 

I am now however trying to stream media to my PS3 from 1 PC. I was told to install PS3 Media Player and all would be well since both devices are connected to the same ISP. Well PS Media Player would not detect the PS3. I've tried all sorts of methods including Tversity, WMP11, hooking a router to my PC, etc..

So after talikng to Linksys about setting up a router without an incoming physical "Internet In" connection, it was decided my best bet would be to run a crossover cable from my PC to the PS3. After many headaches and manual IP settings the PC now passes internet from my PC Wireless USB adapter, out he NIC card I have bridged to the wireless adapter, through the Crossover Cable, and onto the PS3. I can connect to the internet from the PS3; browser, demos, whatever. I can even see my PC uploading to the PS3 @500kbs via Bitmeter....So the PS3 is using the wired connection and has not revereted back to the working wifi adapter.

But can anyone make any suggestions on how I can now transfer files to my PS3? I can't get any of the Media Playes or even WMP11 to recognize the PS3.

These are the IP settings I'm currently using BTW:
----Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Only incoming Connection from my ISP to PC:
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter #3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . .: Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . ..: 192.168.1.248(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . .: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . ..: 192.168.1.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . ..: 192.168.1.10
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

----PC NIC to PS3
IP: Address:.......................192.168.2.7
Subnet Mask: ......................255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: ................192.168.1.1
Preferred DNS: ....................192.168.1.1
Alternate DNS: ....................192.168.1.3

----PS3-
IP Address: .......................192.168.2.8
Subnet Mask: ......................255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: ................192.168.2.7
Preferred DNS: ....................192.168.1.10
Alternate DNS: ....................192.168.1.12

Maybe some settings are still off? These numbers are greek to me.

---------------------

Thanks A Lot!,
-SteveO..


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: PC to PS3 Crossover Connection Settings?*

This cannot be achieved, however, to transfer files to your PS3 simply put the data on a USB Flash Drive and insert it into the PS3.


----------



## stereosteveo (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: PC to PS3 Crossover Connection Settings?*

Got it working via ICS. Both Internet and File Sharing:

Thanks for the guidance everyone.

Here's the thread/solution:
http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/vie...834e8509d8c9b9f5092633de68af45&p=18881#p18881


----------

